# European Campsites with full water and sewer hookups?



## mgray (May 1, 2005)

I'm trying to find sites around Europe that have full hookups - as in the US of A so that we don't have to move every couple of days! Does anyone know of any guides that have this info? 
So far the German ADAC seems to have most info and Mo an Dicks Big guide has no info whatsoever about camp electric, water and waste facilities!
If anyone has stayed in a camp with hookups if you post the name I'll make up a list for all to share.

Mike Gray
'95 Safari Trek with a Smart in tow.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We stayed at Camping Hopfensee near Fussen in Bavaria some years ago. They had full facility sites then -even including cable TV. I imagine they still do.

http://www.camping-hopfensee.de/

G


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

This list you are willing to make available for all to share...........


............will it be a profit making list ?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi mike, Camping Lisbon, all pitches are hardstandings with water, black/grey waste, 16amp electric and rubbish bin.

Olley


----------

